# Leg of Lamb with Rosemary/Dijon Pesto



## kitchenelf (Jun 14, 2004)

(this one is going in my cookbook)

I posted while back - here's the link

Lamb with Rosemary Pesto


----------



## balibar (Jun 16, 2004)

Hello, Kitchenelf! I haven't been around for quite a while and couldn't resist dropping you a line when I saw your name on this recipe. 
I hope you and all the cheerful cooks on this website have been well.
The recipe is great. Just what I was looking for.
Have a good day.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 16, 2004)

{{{balibar}}}

So good to see you!!!  If you try this let me know how you like it.  It's my husband's favorite!!!!


----------

